# Please Suggest me d best possible match around 34K



## cool_kals9 (Mar 19, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
34K +/- 2

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook?
India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: No prefernce
b. Dislike: Acer, Lenovo, Toshiba


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Mainly Word processing, Net Surfing, Photo Editing, and Most IMPORTANTLY WATCHING HD VIDEOS. No Gaming. I have a habit to have open 4-5 apps simultaneously.

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
No Games. May Be sometime occassional games.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
Best Possible.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Yes. I would like to see it personally regarding feel and look. Later i may order it from online store.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
DOS would suffice.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

*Sony Vaio VPCEH25EN* (31.8k) + *2GB RAM* (.7k) + 2 yrs extended warranty (2.5k) = Complete peace of mind @ *35k*


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Sony Vaio VPCEH25EN* (31.8k) + *2GB RAM* (.7k) + 2 yrs extended warranty (2.5k) = Complete peace of mind @ *35k*



For watching HD videos, 'without a Graphics card Laptop' will do?
and i somwwehre read and heard that graphics card is a must if really wanna see good HD videos.

And Please suggest in i5 processor. do i3 processor really suffice for photoshop works?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> For watching HD videos, 'without a Graphics card Laptop' will do?
> and i somwwehre read and heard that graphics card is a must if really wanna see good HD videos.
> 
> And Please suggest in i5 processor. do i3 processor really suffice for photoshop works?



It has got 410M GPU which is slightly better than HD 3000, and its more than enough for HD vids. I myself watch HD vids on HD3000 hassle free.

Yeah, i5 will help definitely in photoshop.

This your best bet then Asus K53SV-SX520D, but its availability is scarce.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2012)

I suggest you to get Asus X53 Series X53SC-SX536D rather than getting Asus K53SV-SX520D.
But I would like to tell you few things, that Asus K series is better than the other one.
And if you want a good display then Asus won't serve your purpose, so rather get this: Samsung NP300-E5Z-S07IN from letsbuy for 35k with some freebies.I has got a better display than Asus and also better battery back up.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 19, 2012)

+1 for asus X53SC-SX536D


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 19, 2012)

Acer Aspire 5750G (Ci3) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook
I think this one is the best bet at 34k
If you really want an i5 then
Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 19, 2012)

Will you guys tell me what is the best configuration for my purpose said in above list?

*"Mainly Word processing, Net Surfing, Photo Editing, and Most IMPORTANTLY WATCHING HD VIDEOS. No Gaming. I have a habit to have open 4-5 apps simultaneously."*

 I am really confused. And i may be using it for another 3-4 years. So please suggest accordingly.



aroraanant said:


> And if you want a good display then Asus won't serve your purpose,



What does it mean by good display. do you mean brightness contrast ration? Or display screen?


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 19, 2012)

sunny10 said:


> *Acer* Aspire 5750G (Ci3) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook
> I think this one is the best bet at 34k
> If you really want an i5 then
> *Toshiba* Satellite C Series C640-X4012 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook





cool_kals9 said:


> ...
> 4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
> a. Like: No prefernce
> b. *Dislike: Acer, Lenovo, Toshiba*
> ...







cool_kals9 said:


> For watching HD videos, 'without a Graphics card Laptop' will do?
> and i somwwehre read and heard that graphics card is a must if really wanna see good HD videos.
> ...



Intel HD is sufficient to play HD videos. You just need to use a player that supports GPU-based decoding; e.g. Media Player Classic - Home Cinema.

Dell has an Inspiron 15 with i5, but its 38k.

Samsung NP300-E5Z-S07IN and the  Asus X53SC-SX536D are equally specced, but Samsung's claimed battery life is 6 hours. So +1 for that.

*@OP*, for your needs, a discrete GPU is not needed. Core i5 will help with your multitasking. So I think you should get either of the above.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Get whichever you can, chronological priority-

1) K53sv-sx520D

2) x53sc-sx536D


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 19, 2012)

Get Asus x53sc-sx536D


----------



## mayoorite (Mar 19, 2012)

kbar1 said:


> Intel HD is sufficient to play HD videos. You just need to use a player that supports GPU-based decoding; e.g. Media Player Classic - Home Cinema.
> 
> Dell has an Inspiron 15 with i5, but its 38k.
> 
> ...



Go for asus one because asus are known for its reliability.For further reference 
you could read MakeUseOf.com_-_Laptop_Guide_2011.pdf


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.. thanks a lot.
Following are the list which you suggested

1) Asus K53sv-sx520D

2) Asus x53sc-sx536D

3) Samsung NP300-E5Z-S07IN

4) Acer Aspire 5750G

I just wanna ask dat if any other models fit in this requirement including sony, hp and lenovo. or may be dell. i can loose haveing graphics card if inbuilt graphics is better one. becuz i dont play games, just HD Videos.
So what are your suggestion guys? in sony, lenovo, hp and dell.

Y no one suggested in Hp? are there really tough issues with Hp?

and i have in my mind one question, AMD A6 3400/3420 is comparable to what ? i3 or i5?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

First option.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> First option.



Dats well above my budget. i can maximally stretch up to 36 K.

is there any difference b/w Intel HD graphics and Intel HD 3000 Graphics???

Hey guys , whats your view ab dis??
ASUS P53E-S0101D

and dis too
Dell Vostro 1550


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

^+1 forAsus P53E, I'd have suggested that only, but left it due to GPU.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 20, 2012)

@ sujay what does apu / gpu mean??

and what is the purpose of each of them?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

GPU = Graphical processing unit, normally referred to a *dedicated* graphics card. Some times also written as *d*GPU.

APU = Accelerated processing unit. A single die on which CPU along with GPU has been fabricated to give best combination of performance/cost balance. Like- Llano, Trinity (yet to be launched)

GPU purpose - For gaming, 3D rendering apps and good visual quality (wherever required).
APU purpose - Its most suitable choice for any person who is short on budget and still requires good blend of performance/battery balance with most probably much less heating issues. Llano couldn't succeed (at least in India due to low market penetration), Trinity is eyed to become a game changer.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 20, 2012)

^Only one Llano laptop was available in India that was the Asus X53TA-SX096D(27k) and if you look at general tasks as well  as in gaming it gives a 40k(i5 +GT540M) laptop a run for its money.I don't think that trinity would change the game as most people in India don't prefer AMD(known reason) and just run behind an overpriced i5. 
Now hp has brought some llano laptops but they don't give a performance equal to that of the Asus model


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 21, 2012)

Which one Better ? Llano or i5??

X43TA-VX052D / Quad-Core A6 / 2 GB / 500 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

is this laptop worth buying..? as per my need.?

"and now which one better?? 

HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-1313AX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

or 

Asus X53SC-SX492D / Core i5 / 2 GB / 750 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook "


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 21, 2012)

^I would say that you should get the Asus X53SC-SX492D and then add another 4GB ram.
This would be enough.(Choice between above ones).
But for the best laptop at your budget:
Asus x53sc-sx536D


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 21, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> Thanks guys.. thanks a lot.
> Following are the list which you suggested
> 
> 1) Asus K53sv-sx520D
> ...



As you don't need a good graphic card,the second and third option is really good.



cool_kals9 said:


> Dats well above my budget. i can maximally stretch up to 36 K.
> 
> is there any difference b/w Intel HD graphics and Intel HD 3000 Graphics???
> 
> ...


Now almost every laptop have Intel HD 3000 graphics and it is possible that websites write only Intel HD instead of Intel HD 3000

And the Asus P series which you have listed here is also very good, it has got a Anti glare screen.
But Have a look at it before you buy it as some people don't like Anti Glare screen.
As you don't gonna game this is the best band for the price but only if you are comfortable with Anti glare screen.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> ^Only one Llano laptop was available in India that was the Asus X53TA-SX096D(27k) and if you look at general tasks as well  as in gaming it gives a 40k(i5 +GT540M) laptop a run for its money.I don't think that trinity would change the game as most people in India don't prefer AMD(known reason) and just run behind an overpriced i5.
> Now hp has brought some llano laptops but they don't give a performance equal to that of the Asus model



I didn't say that Llano is bad and not VFM. Trinity would for sure change budget and mid range scenario with drastic improvement in its graphics and power department. Check out for some early video previews.



cool_kals9 said:


> Which one Better ? Llano or i5??



Depends which one you require, read my post clearly (APU & GPU).


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 21, 2012)

^I am not trying to say that Trinity is bad but the thing is that it would not be a success in India as in almost all small-mid towns you couldn't find AMD processors or laptops and the shopkeepers say that AMD is cheap and it is  


Spoiler



Chinesse so not good quality


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't give a sh!t about shopkeepers who spread such rumors. And you never knew that athlon ii x2/3/4 series would be successful, but they are.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 22, 2012)

*www.flipkart.com/sony-vaio-e-serie...kQ--&ref=1083adb3-0b2b-4c91-87c6-5225f2187403

Guy tell me your opinion regarding this. also tell me, this does not have graphics card. so is it APU??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

^No, it has i5 CPU. Don't get confused, APU = CPU + GPU on a single die.

Also the model is discontinued.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 22, 2012)

APU is only for AMD's offerings
both have IGP


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> AMD is Chinesse so not good quality



funny


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 23, 2012)

^yup
I almost went in a fight with that dealer but after that I and my friend went away from that shop and bought an AthlonII X4 630 after ordering from another shop(happened almost 6 months ago)


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have sorted out here 5 options:

1) ASUS X53SC-SX536D / 2nd Generation Core i5 / 4 GB / 750 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

2)Dell Vostro 1550 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4 GB/ 500 GB/ Linux: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

3) HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-1313AX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

4) Asus X53SC-SX492D / Core i5 / 2 GB / 750 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

5) Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH26EN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

6) HP Pavillion G4-1117TU Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

*Dat is descending order. Most prefreble to least. Kindly suggest yours quality wise and overall. before i finally purchase one of this.*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

You're just confusing yourself, read the thread from starting, and you not need to be confused. You'll surely end up with a wise decision.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 30, 2012)

hEY gUYS i HAVE FINALLY DECIDED TO GO WITH THE ASUS P53E-S0101D.

I really dont need an discrete GPU as i wont be playing games in any case. and buying 2nd generation core i5 as a back up of future needs of 2-3 years. lately i was also thinking to have core i3 2nd gen with dedicated graphics, but dropped d idea once saw d laptop. very sturdy finish. and i wont sattle for cheap plastics of dell or hp. sony is still good, but went with the asus, cuz i wont get an i5 processor at such price.

Finally Its an and of a long search.. I have also found a local service center operating since more dan 4 years. Asked ab Warranty extension. and it is available. to be purchased. and it will be local warranty.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

^^^
You made the right decision


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> Finally Its an and of a long search.. I have also found a local service center operating since more dan 4 years. Asked ab Warranty extension. and it is available. to be purchased. and it will be local warranty.



Do update about extended warranty details.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Try to post a review if you can, it will many people


----------



## windchimes (Mar 31, 2012)

Do this model-ASUS P53E-S0101D, have a card reader? I can't see it in the specs on the flipkart page but can see a reviewer writing on the same..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

windchimes said:


> Do this model-ASUS P53E-S0101D, have a card reader? I can't see it in the specs on the flipkart page but can see a reviewer writing on the same..



Yes it has a 5 in 1 card reader (as per Asus global site).


----------



## cool_kals9 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah. Bought it. Yesterday. Got Today. Its a real piece of gem. awsme.... simply great... works like an enfield on d highway... so fast and so so bold..
detailed review , i will post later. after a week of use.
but now i am just crazy about this black monster....

I got this for 31,000 from local dealer. and there are many benefits of buying from local dealer. will describe in next post. 

and yes there is card reader in it. 5 in 1.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats for your new purchase.
Really you have bought a great laptop


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 1, 2012)

*i44.tinypic.com/2uh7995.jpg

Wow....Windows Experience Index.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

^Don't judge by WPI, its fail.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are some screenshots... Crystal clear..

*i40.tinypic.com/ea5fty.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/29lmgef.jpg


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Don't judge by WPE, its fail.



Hey Sujay.
What is WPE?? and what is the method to judge d systems performance den????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> Hey Sujay.
> What is WPE?? and what is the method to judge d systems performance den????



Sorry it was a typo, its WPI = windows performance index.

There are plenty of benchmarks to judge your system. CPU based, GPU based, for HDD, RAM,et al.
Prime, Sisoft Sandra, Cinebench, etc etc. Check my review thread to see all benchies.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^^ How can i get is done on my laptop??


----------

